# The Kodak Cameo Motor EX



## smithdan (Dec 17, 2017)

A year or so ago, I shot a roll through a Cameo Focus Free and found it to be a basic but pleasant to use compact 35.  The motorized cousin was found in a thrift store bin, $2. ransom and it was mine.

One of the many things that I liked about the wind it yourself Cameo was the size and roundy shape.  Kodak managed to design a motorized 35 that is narrower, thinner and less than an inch longer and still with that pocketable shape.




 

It's short on features compared to the numerous and rather expensive auto compacts of the 80's and 90's but if all you wanted to do was to grab a few decent snaps this one delivers.  



 

The thing opens up like so..  and all ready to go.  To be different, when the film is loaded and the back shut the entire roll winds across to the takeup spool then rewinds into the cassette frame by frame as the pictures are taken.  Kodak says this will salvage any pix taken should the back be opened by mistake or accident.  First time I ran a practice roll all that whirring made me think it was broken and wished that I had spent the $2 on Twizzlers.






It uses AAA's,  Cheaper than 123's.  Probably eats them up rapidly but shot a half roll as well as lots of playing with the practice roll and flash and it's still going on cheap brand x cells. (not these they're long dead, just look cool)

Here's some pix on HP5. Nothing earth shattering, just cutting the boredom while in the Mall. 
 No flash off setting, just auto and fill.  A well placed finger will cause off.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nifty little gem.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 23, 2017)

Those little guys have a nice lens. I really like the bottom shot.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 23, 2017)

Believe it or not, I have one those packed away somewhere. The last 35mm camera I used. It took really nice pictures.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2017)

Neat little Kodak! I have not seen this particular camera, at least that I can recall.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 25, 2017)

This certainly was a surprise find, not only a motorized mostly auto version of the Cameo but one with a rather competent lens.  The size and shape would have been a big selling point if I had been shopping for this type of camera back then.  Here's a size comparo:

From l to r,  Cameo Focus Free,  Cameo Motor EX,  Ricoh FF 7 and Olympus Stylus 105, a zoom compact noted for its size.


----------

